

If you could unilaterally establish any rule at your startup/company...? - fizx

What would you choose?
======
cperciva
I would establish the rule that any unilaterally established rules should be
ignored.

~~~
ph0rque
Ah, but would that rule be unilaterally established? Because then it would
break itself.

------
makecheck
Require _brevity_ in documentation, E-mails, policies, etc. Then employees
think for themselves, ask questions, and avoid a lot of BS. :)

------
fizx
I'd make each instance of copypasta in code require board-level approval in
writing. :)

------
pivo
No tabs, 2 space indent.

